# Mayhem Eggstravaganza!



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, we finally decided to have a go at these beasts. Results were... varied. I feel safe saying I dominated my maduro.

Picture intensive, but well worth the loading time!

The initial eggs:









DJHamilton:









Yay!









Work in progress:









A promising start!









This thing took forever, I needed a break 









You believe this?









Nonsense!









BEAST!









The final turd.









The remains:









Epic win? Methinks yes.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

A fitting 400th post if I may say so myself!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> A fitting 400th post if I may say so myself!


Congrats on conquering the Egg AND on your 400th! A man after my own mind, methinks!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well... That is certainly interesting.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, you are a true trooper.
Crazy ash too


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know how you guys finished it, I give you all props...I could not do it.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I don't know how you guys finished it, I give you all props...I could not do it.


I'll be frank... it sucked.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

That is pretty awesome. I am going to have to get one of those. I wanted to get in on the smoke the egg for Easter thread but never got around to ordering one.

Congrats on smoking the whole egg, that looks like quiet an accomplishment.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the 400th and a bigger congrats on making it thru the Egg. That thing is insane!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I honestly did not think it was that bad ! Awesome pics bro !! But your Black Ops Skills Suck !! lol. Cool room to hang and smoke in to !


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

How are those even legal  love the last pic


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pics and amazing ash! But, what I really wanna know is, who's the hot chick in the baby blue do-rag and slight mustache? She's smokin'!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Great pics and amazing ash! But, what I really wanna know is, who's the hot chick in the baby blue do-rag and slight mustache? She's smokin'!


ROFL. You're too much, Don! :rofl:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CeeGar said:


> ROFL. You're too much, Don! :rofl:


Whaaaat? That pom-pom flip with the hair? The bedroom eyes, flat chest and flabby arms... Oh GOD! how they slay me


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::spank::kicknuts:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, those are some crazy looking stogies. You are a champ for finishing it!


----------

